# The Duties of the Wife



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, as we are back on track after Thanksgiving, we are continuing on True Biblical Reformation by talking about the family. We have covered the husband, and now have finished an overview of the wife. Her role, as subject to her husband is a most edifying study in the relationship of "oneness" and her "cleaving to her husband" _as_ the Church cleaves to Christ.

November 27, 2005 Family Reformation Part 3, 
The Duties of the Wife, Ephesians 5:22-33 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

Next week we will deal with Parents and children.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 28, 2005)

I enjoy listening to your series on reformation. Men and women both need much reformation in the duties of husband and wife. Gouge's work is MOST excellent in this regard.

I laughed at the example of the wife being told to go into the other room and jump, and even in this is to be submissive (although it is just meant as a silly example). It reminded me of this thread.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 28, 2005)

Its interesting to use such a silly example. But the intent behind the example is very important. I think, in our society because of American individualism, that we need to use that example, or one like it, on purpose until people stop laughing at it and realize that an AMEN would be better than laughing.

I think we would readily laugh at someone trying to use a blow dryer to clear their driveway of snow, or using a snowblower to clean up the kid's playroom of its toys. They were not designed to do those things. The wife and husband have respective duties that are made by design. How i wish i would have been taught these things long ago.

I love Gouge's work. I wish i could just quote him through and through but that would not be helpful. We still need the basics.

Do I love my wife as Christ loves the church? No. That is a sad commentary on me. How I still need the basics!


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Its interesting to use such a silly example. But the intent behind the example is very important. I think, in our society because of American individualism, that we need to use that example, or one like it, on purpose until people stop laughing at it and realize that an AMEN would be better than laughing.



How's this?


----------



## puritangirl (Nov 28, 2005)

Good sermon Matt. I would love to hear more like this preached from the pulpit - no sermon I've heard has been that clear and bold regarding the role of a woman.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Christine!


----------

